# VQ35DE for $100 starting bid



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

Only one day left... would make a nice spare or engine to build to your specs 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&category=33615&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1

-corey


----------

